# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Chernóbil se cubre de un inmenso caparazón para estar a salvo un siglo

## embalses al 100%

*Chernóbil se cubre de un inmenso caparazón para estar a salvo un siglo*

_Un gigantesco arco de metal hará de barrera contra las radiaciones del reactor afectado por el accidente nuclear_


El sarcófago del reactor nuclear de Chernóbil este martes, completamente instalado. SERGEI SUPINSKY AFP
Treinta años después del peor accidente nuclear que ha sufrido la humanidad, la central de Chernóbil se cubre de un inmenso caparazón de acero para evitar fugas de radiación durante el próximo siglo. El temor ante los efectos de nuevos escapes tóxicos de la agrietada estructura colocada justo después del desastre por la Unión Soviética una vez cumplidos sus 30 años de vida útil ha llevado a un grupo de donantes internacionales impulsados por el Banco Europeo para la Reconstrucción y el Desarrollo a implicarse de lleno en garantizar su seguridad. Juntos han reunido los 1.500 millones de euros que ha costado la nueva armadura, la mayor estructura móvil fabricada hasta ahora, de un tamaño casi equivalente al de dos campos de fútbol, con la Comisión Europea como mayor contribuyente con 431 millones.


El ambicioso proyecto de ingeniería empezó a levantarse en 2012, casualmente pocos meses después de que los fantasmas de Chernóbil resucitaran ante el escape radiactivo de la ciudad japonesa de Fukushima tras un fuerte terremoto. La tragedia llevó a Europa, con Alemania a la cabeza, a replantearse su relación con la energía atómica. "Hemos aprendido muchas lecciones del accidente de Chernóbil y del más reciente de Fukushima. La Comisión apoyó los exámenes para detectar debilidades en las plantas nucleares y la UE actualizó sus normas de seguridad. Las lecciones aprendidas y las mejoras de seguridad han reducido la probabilidad de otro accidente nuclear a gran escala", asegura a EL PAÍS el comisario europeo de Cooperación, Neven Mimica.

Este martes se inaugurará la instalación en presencia de autoridades ucranias e internacionales después de tres años de trabajos cerca del reactor a cargo de las constructoras francesas Vinci y Bouygues, pero el equipamiento con que cuenta la infraestructura, con forma de arco gigante —aparatos de control de radiación, respiraderos, protección frente a incendios—, no estará listo hasta finales del año que viene. Entonces empezará a desmantelarse el deteriorado sarcófago soviético que hasta ahora ha servido de barrera, edificado a contrarreloj por 90.000 personas en solo 206 días bajo la urgencia de la hecatombe. "Es nuestra obligación hacer la zona segura medioambientalmente de nuevo y librar a las próximas generaciones de esta responsabilidad", apunta Mimica.

Los números muestran la envergadura del nuevo monstruo de metal que hará de escudo frente a las partículas: 108 metros de altura, 162 de largo, 257 de ancho y un peso de 36.000 toneladas, casi cuatro veces el de la Torre Eiffel, y lo suficientemente amplio como para que en su interior quepa la Estatua de la Libertad o el Estadio de Saint-Denis, tal y como comparan en su web las empresas responsables del proyecto para dar una idea de su tamaño. Su propósito de servir de muro frente a la radiactividad es fundamental para los trabajadores que desmantelarán la antigua estructura soviética.


El caparazón que cubrirá Chernóbil.  EBRD
Más de mil empleados se dedicaron exclusivamente a la cúpula en los momentos de mayor trabajo entre estrictas medidas de seguridad: alternaron dos semanas de trabajo viviendo en apartamentos descontaminados cerca de la central con otras dos de descanso, un equipo midió continuamente la radiactividad y todos ellos pasaron exámenes médicos antes de ser contratados. También la seguridad del caparazón se ha extremado ante la peligrosidad del material que esconde el reactor: está preparada para soportar terremotos de más de seis grados en la escala Richter pese a que Ucrania es una zona de baja actividad sísmica.

Nadie espera menos garantías después de que toda certeza de invulnerablidad se evaporara una noche de primavera. El sábado 26 de abril de 1986 a las 1.23 de la madrugada el reactor número 4 de la central de Chernóbil explotó durante unas pruebas de seguridad. Ese día el ser humano empezó a conocer una nueva forma de temor tan invisible como destructivo. "Lo que ha pasado es algo desconocido. Es otro miedo. No se oye, no se ve, no huele, no tiene color; en cambio nosotros cambiamos física y psíquicamente. Se altera la fórmula de la sangre, varía el código genético, cambia el paisaje", narra uno de los supervivientes en Voces de Chernóbil, el relato coral sobre el sufrimiento que siguió a la catástrofe de la Nobel de Literatura Svetlana Alexievich.

Fuente: El País

----------

F. Lázaro (30-nov-2016),JMTrigos (30-nov-2016),Jonasino (01-dic-2016),perdiguera (29-nov-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aquí un vídeo del proceso de desplazamiento del sarcófago hasta cubrir el reactor nº4.

----------

embalses al 100% (01-dic-2016),Jonasino (30-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

Qué gusto por el humor negro... Un hilo de un cementerio!

Deberían ser más positivos, detrás de una terrible catástrofe siempre saldrá el sol:




> *Chernóbil vuelve a la vida: compañías chinas construirán una ‘megaplanta’ fotovoltaica de 1GW*
> 
> Por José A. Roca - 22/11/2016
> 
> El desarrollador solar chino GCL System Integration Technology Co., filial del grupo de energía líder mundial GCL, cooperará con el grupo de ingeniería China National Complete Engineering Corporation (CCEC) en la construcción de un megaproyecto fotovoltaico de 1 GW en Chernóbil. De esta manera, el gobierno de Ucrania reconstruirá la “zona de exclusión” con energía solar 30 años después del accidente nuclear.
> 
> La catástrofe de 1986 en Chernóbil produjo enormes cantidades de radiación, contaminando aproximadamente 30 kilómetros cuadrados de tierra con precipitaciones radiactivas. El gobierno ucraniano pretende ahora dar una nueva vida renovable a la zona de exclusión.
> 
> A finales de junio, el ministro de Medio Ambiente y Recursos Naturales de Ucrania, Ostap Semerak, presentó los planes del país para la reactivación de la zona de exclusión en el Canadá- Ucrania Business Forum, en Toronto, y tras barajar diversas opciones renovables, en octubre se decantó por construir una planta fotovoltaica en Chernóbil. “Es terreno barato y la abundancia de luz solar constituye una sólida base para el proyecto. Además, las plantas de transmisión eléctrica restantes ya están listas para la reutilización”, dijo Ostap Semerak.
> ...


Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/ch...ltaica-de-1gw/

----------


## Jonasino

> Qué gusto por el humor negro... Un hilo de un cementerio!


Pues si no le gusta...¡puerta¡, que nadie le obliga a estar aquí




> Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/ch...ltaica-de-1gw/

----------


## termopar

YA no se puede controlar Sr. Jonasino.

Se le notan sus formas, sus gestos, su carácter....cómo se dice "puerta!" en alemán?

----------


## Jonasino

> YA no se puede controlar Sr. Jonasino.
> 
> Se le notan sus formas, sus gestos, su carácter....cómo se dice "puerta!" en alemán?


Ay, Sr.Termopar. No sabe lo que me alegro de verle de nuevo por el foro después de tres dias de ausencia. Leerle es como recibir una dosis adictiva de incongruencias, mentiras y negruras. Por favor, rectifico, no se vaya, le necesitamos.
Respecto al tema del hilo comprendo que a una persona con salud de hierro le den mal yuyu los temas de cementerios, sean nucleares, de neumáticos o de placas solares inútiles.
Sobre lo de no poderse controlar, tomo nota de su sabio y experimentado consejo y consultaré en la farmacia de los usos del Tena Man.
Y pasando a las clases de idiomas, para la gente normal "puerta" suele traducirse por "tür" pero a lo mejor en su caso le interese más "puerta trasera" o sea "hintertür" o quizás "arch".
De cualquier forma le ruego que la proxima vez consulte la pg.67 de su libro de cabecera:

----------

F. Lázaro (30-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

Sr. Jonasino :

- Usted no sabe traducir, qué pena. 
-Tampoco sabe insultar, aunque lo intenta en cada frase.
-Y tampoco sabe hacer bromas, porque simplemente no es gracioso 

...aunque eso sí, las payasadas se le dan de maravilla.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Sr. Jonasino :
> 
> - Usted no sabe traducir, qué pena. 
> -Tampoco sabe insultar, aunque lo intenta en cada frase.
> -Y tampoco sabe hacer bromas, porque simplemente no es gracioso 
> 
> ...aunque eso sí, las payasadas se le dan de maravilla.


Y a usted se le da de maravilla reventar todos los hilos del subforo de Nuclear.
No se puede poder nada, ni comentar nada ni nada estando usted por aquí.

Por otro lado, es el culmen de una gran obra de ingeniería de colaboración internacional por el bien común.
En mi opinión, impresionante. A ver los japoneses como se la apañan con lo suyo...

----------

Jonasino (01-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

Solo expreso mi opinión. No sé por qué dice usted que los reviento. Pocas veces verá que ponga tonterias como hacen otros foreros a no ser que sea para contestar a otras previamente puestas. Si mis argumentos no gustan, es su problema, no el mío. En este hilo por ejemplo solo expresé lo que en realidad es esa cubierta,...un cementerio, nuclear y de personas que allí murieron. 

Además aporté información de otras obras que allí se están haciendo, bastante más productivas y desde luego que no se las podrá tachar de cementerios como el caparazón este. 

Será una obra de ingeniería portentosa, y lo que usted quiera, pero también debería ser un monumento a la vergüenza, a la contaminación, al peligro y en suma, a la idiotez y no será porque no se haya avisado por parte de muchos del gran error que es tratar de domesticar la energía nuclear. Nunca se debería haber construido.

ESTA obra también es muy SEGURA, cuantas veces habré escuchado esa hipocresía, será esta la ultima? Nooooo. Ahí tenemos Fukushima. Será esa la ultima? Noooooo. Habrá más.

Monumento a la idiotez, si solo fuera eso....

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Además aporté información de otras obras que allí se están haciendo, bastante más productivas y desde luego que no se las podrá tachar de cementerios como el caparazón este.


No le he reprochado que deje o no de aportar cosas, si por mi bien, continúe. No me quejo. 




> Será una obra de ingeniería portentosa, y lo que usted quiera, pero también debería ser un monumento a la vergüenza, a la contaminación, al peligro y en suma, a la idiotez y no será porque no se haya avisado por parte de muchos del gran error que es tratar de domesticar la energía nuclear. Nunca se debería haber construido.


Bueno, es su opinión, yo la respeto. Pero si nos ponemos así... Dejemos de construir presas porque, a veces, se rompen y causan graves inundaciones. o dejemos de construir aviones y dejemos la fantasía de "volar", porque a veces se caen y provocan muchas víctimas fatales. Por esa regla de 3, vámonos de vueltas a las cuevas a vivir con palos y piedras, no vaya a ser que tomemos algún riesgo por avanzar.




> ESTA obra también es muy SEGURA, cuantas veces habré escuchado esa hipocresía, será esta la ultima? Nooooo. Ahí tenemos Fukushima. Será esa la ultima? Noooooo. Habrá más.


Cada cosa tiene sus riesgos.




> Monumento a la idiotez, si solo fuera eso....


Claro :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## HUESITO

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...ombre-del-foro


 :Smile:

----------


## termopar

Cada cosa tiene sus riesgos.... y sus costes. Qué facil es decirlo:

Coste de accidente Chernovyl, hasta ahora:

- 280.000 millones de euros más 1500 millones de euros del sarcófago
- 200.000 personas desplazadas.
- Zona de exclusión de 2800 km2
- 6.000 canceres de tiroides
- Cientos de miles de personas intervinieron como liquidadores, la mayoría ahora están con problemas psicológicos e invalidez permanenente y todo sufragado por el estado. 

referencia: http://www.publico.es/ciencias/chern...a-mas-280.html

Además, yo me pongo en riesgo si no hay otro remedio y no tengo otra alternativa. Pero la energía nuclear es innecesaria. Hay otras formas de generar electricidad, más baratas, más seguras y menos contaminantes.

Y desde luego, si hay un accidente las consecuencias son graves pero TAN COSTOSAS como las de los accidentes nucleares? Ninguna.

Discúlpeme pero me parece *irrespetuoso e inmoral* simplificar toda esa barbarie a simplemente decir: "cada cosa tiene sus riesgos " y compararlo con un accidente de avión o cosas similares para echar balones fuera, mírese al espejo y vuélvalo a decir pero esta vez reflexionando si tiene algún valor su comentario.

Nota: y sigan haciendo bromas sobre el tema.....

----------


## Jonasino

> Sr. Jonasino :
> 
> - Usted no sabe traducir, qué pena. 
> -Tampoco sabe insultar, aunque lo intenta en cada frase.
> -Y tampoco sabe hacer bromas, porque simplemente no es gracioso 
> 
> ...aunque eso sí, las payasadas se le dan de maravilla.


Mire Sr.Termopar (el de la salud de hierro a pesar de las nucleares):
No pienso perder el tiempo en contestar sus impertinencias. En Internet alimentar a un troll es mala cosa.
Por cierto ¿se reconoce?:



Y sobre lo de saber o no traducir puede que tenga Ud.razón: Puse "arch" (arco) como un posible siginficado de "puerta", pero viendolo bien en su caso quiza hubiera estado más acertado poner "arsch".....

----------

embalses al 100% (01-dic-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...ombre-del-foro


Te comprendo perfectamente Francisco, que tanto tu como el 95% de los foreros o simpatizantes no les va esta guerra de nuclear si o nuclear no.
Algo parecido pasó con el tema del trasvase Tajo-Segura que llegó a convertirse en monotema y a crear enfrentamientos personales y odios inter-regiones hasta que se cortó.
Este es un magnífico foro de aficionados a embalses donde todos disfrutamos en grande compartiendo nuestras aficiones.
Lo nuclear es un subforo dentro del término energía donde todo el mundo puede exponer y enriquecernos con sus opiniones. Lo que no es de recibo es que cada vez que se ponga una noticia o comentario esté alguien detrás de la puerta con la escopeta cargada dispuesto a machacarte llegando a todo tipo de falsedades e incluso descalificaciones personales.
Puero bueno, así es la vida y especialmente la vida en Internet.
Por cierto, agradecerte personal y publicamente la asiduidad con que sigues los diferentes temas del foro y tus excelentes aportaciones.
Por eso, creo que no debería cambiarse el nombre para nada.
Por cierto, aunque me guste Miguel Rios esta canción no es de las mejores que digamos. Además no podría hacer todas esas piruetas en la pista si se apagaran el 25% de las luces y equipos de sonido, que es la media de lo que las nucleares aportan a nuestro "dar al interruptor" cada dia.
Con todo afecto.Jonasino

----------

F. Lázaro (01-dic-2016),HUESITO (01-dic-2016)

----------


## HUESITO

:Embarrassment: 
Empiezo con una sonrisa y un abrazo, Jonasino.
No parece que me hayas entendido, lo del titulo del post, es por lo cansino que a veces puede ser un antinuclear....
A mi, me parece que se le da demasiada tralla a algunos temas tan logicos como el de las nucleares (yo estoy a favor de esta fuente energetica).
El señor Termopar es un Antinuclear, de ahí el video de Miguel Rios.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Un saludo.

----------

embalses al 100% (01-dic-2016),F. Lázaro (01-dic-2016),Jonasino (01-dic-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> Empiezo con una sonrisa y un abrazo, Jonasino.
> No parece que me hayas entendido, lo del titulo del post, es por lo cansino que a veces puede ser un antinuclear....
> A mi, me parece que se le da demasiada tralla a algunos temas tan logicos como el de las nucleares (yo estoy a favor de esta fuente energetica).
> El señor Termopar es un Antinuclear, de ahí el video de Miguel Rios....
> Un saludo.


Gracias Francisco y perdona. Con todo afecto

----------

HUESITO (02-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

> Te comprendo perfectamente Francisco, que tanto tu como el 95% de los foreros o simpatizantes no les va esta guerra de nuclear si o nuclear no.
> Algo parecido pasó con el tema del trasvase Tajo-Segura que llegó a convertirse en monotema y a crear enfrentamientos personales y odios inter-regiones hasta que se cortó.
> Este es un magnífico foro de aficionados a embalses donde todos disfrutamos en grande compartiendo nuestras aficiones.
> Lo nuclear es un subforo dentro del término energía donde todo el mundo puede exponer y enriquecernos con sus opiniones. Lo que no es de recibo es que cada vez que se ponga una noticia o comentario esté alguien detrás de la puerta con la escopeta cargada dispuesto a machacarte llegando a todo tipo de falsedades e incluso descalificaciones personales.
> Puero bueno, así es la vida y especialmente la vida en Internet.
> Por cierto, agradecerte personal y publicamente la asiduidad con que sigues los diferentes temas del foro y tus excelentes aportaciones.
> Por eso, creo que no debería cambiarse el nombre para nada.
> Por cierto, aunque me guste Miguel Rios esta canción no es de las mejores que digamos. Además no podría hacer todas esas piruetas en la pista si se apagaran el 25% de las luces y equipos de sonido, que es la media de lo que las nucleares aportan a nuestro "dar al interruptor" cada dia.
> Con todo afecto.Jonasino


Es triste escucharle sr. Jonasino, 

Creo que no he sido yo quien haya tenido que disculparme con usted.

Creo que fue usted quien empezó a hablar alemán, mandandome a tomar por culo en ese idioma y otras lindezas que en otros países le llevarían ante un juez. Ni le llamo troll, ni cansino,... Es la respuesta típica del que no tiene formas ni fondo.

Ni creo que ponga la escopeta a nadie como usted dice. Entiendo que no le guste mi discurso sobre un tema que, al que no le guste no tiene por qué leerlo, hay cientos de hilos diferentes donde yo no hablo y usted podría ser feliz.

Pero bueno, si todos ustedes, el 95 % según dice usted, son amiguetes, lo tienen muy fácil.  Hacen un grupo de WhatsApp,  y ahí se mandan corazones, carcajadas, fotos y se garantizan que nadie les lleve la contraria.

 A mí su compañía no me molesta. Ni la de huesito, ni lázaro, ni el sr perdiguera, ni el embalse al 100%, ustedes verán cual es su problema. Lo de tener una escopeta no se me ha ocurrido en la vida, a otros el subconsciente les traiciona.

----------

